# Help please!!



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

My tank has been set up for almost 2 months now. I was doing my almost daily water test yesterday when I saw that my Nitrite level was in the danger zone??? My nitrate, ph, alkalinity and ammonia are all fine... What is going on and how do I fix it? The fish seem fine but I am freaking out!!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

tank is still cycling, probably. I'd do a small water change to bring down the nitrites down a bit.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I did a 30% yesterday after I saw the spike. I will do another one today and hope for the best! Is this normal for a tank to still be cycling after almost 2 months?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

207lauras said:


> I did a 30% yesterday after I saw the spike. I will do another one today and hope for the best! Is this normal for a tank to still be cycling after almost 2 months?


Established tanks sometimes go through what is referred to as a mini-cycle during the first few months. Usually, the water parameters don't change enough to cause any fish deaths, but you will usually get strange readings and possibly some cloudy water.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

ok. good to know! Thanks for the help


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Adding a tsp of salt per gallon will help reduce the toxic effects of nitrite.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahhhh......take it from me, I had the same exact problems as you did last month. Had off the richeter scale nitrate problems, fish dyhing EVERY day, cloudy water, you name it. Here is what I did. The first night I did a 50% water change, when I got up the next day I had done a 75% water change, waited 3 days, did another 75% water change. After the 3rd water change, when filling it back up, I put in 75 tsp of aquarium salt (Because I have a 75 gallon aquarium) and a product called cycle (one capful to every 10 gallons so I put in 7 1/2) and it really does what it's supposed to do! 

1. Reduce Fish Loss (Thank God because I was spending a fortune on fish!)
2. More Nitrifiers (stuff to take care of nitrite)
3. Keep aquariums healthy
4. Rapidly matures new aquariums
5. Makes fish introduction to the tank less stressful

I couldn't ask for a more beautiful aquarium now, and its only been about a week and a half. No fish loss (except for my one newborn platy who died this morning) is a wonderful thing! Cycle is something you should definately pick up. I bought mine for $3.97 at Walmart!

If it weren't for the people here, I wouldn't know what in the heck to do. They definately know what they're talking about!

Luv ya guys and gals!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I checked the water again today and the nitrite is still way up so I did a 30% change. The fish all seem fine and my water is crystal clear and nothing else is out of the ordinary. I will pick up some aquarium salt and cycle tomorrow if things havent changed and give that a try!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*It should be obvious but...*

My nitrites are still up... I have not gone the aquarium salt route yet but will most likely head to the lfs for some tomorrow. Here is my question:
I have been doing a 30% water change every day for the last 3 days to try and bring the levels down. Each time I add the water conditioner to my fresh water bucket about 5 minutes before I add the water in the tank. I have been putting in the dosage it recommends for 10 gallons.
I had a thought that maybe this is causing the spike? Should I only be adding enough of the conditioner for the amount of water in the bucket (approx 2.5 - 2.75 gallons) since the water still in the tank has already been treated? Does it accumulate in the tank? Am I way overthinking this????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Too much water conditioner might affect pH/hardness if the conditioner is one that claims to 'add alkalinity' or 'adjut to neutral'. It shouldn't affect the nitrite level. Overdosing an ammonia/nitrite detoxifier like Prime is probably a good thing while the tank is cycling. In other words, Prime is safe to overdose (up to 4X normal) but be careful with conditioners that affect pH or help to affect "slime coat". Oily or irritating water products can be bad in overdose. The normal dose is for the bucket amount if you add it to the bucket and the tank amount if your are adding untreated water to the tank. I add the conditioner to the bucket before I add the water, then put it in the tank. 

When you see a spike in ammonia or nitrite, check for dead fish or plants or algae or snails, clogged filters, or overfeeding in past few days. Hopefully you are just finishing cycling and will soon have 0 nitrite and climbing nitrate. And hopefully your nitrites are "detoxified" by the conditioner and your fish are fine.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I had a fish go missing in the tank about a week ago. Literally searched EVERYWHERE and cant find the freakin thing. So if my pleco didnt eat it than that would probably be the cause of my problem... Wonder how long till it goes away....Will get the salt today and give that a go~
Thanks


----------

